# abfragen, ob eine Anwendung bereits läuft?



## magic_halli (27. September 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte in meinem Programm folgendes noch einbauen:
Es soll irgendwie abgefragt werden, ob der AdobeReader bereits gestartet wurde (sehe ich ja z.B. im Taskmanager als Prozess) und wenn dieser bereits läuft (weil ein pdf angeschaut wird), soll der AdobeReader beendet werden. Gut, eine Hinweismeldung würde ich dann natürlich noch ausgeben... 

Wie kann ich sowas realisieren? 

Gruß und Danke.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (27. September 2007)

Moin!
Im Prinzip musst du 2 Sachen machen.
Zum einen den Befehl tasklist ausführen und dessen Ausgabe parsen. D.h. gibt es einen Prozeß names arcroread.exe(heißt er so?) und falls ja, wie lautet seine ID..
Dann musst du den Befehl taskkill mit dieser ID aufrufen, um den Prozeß zu beenden..

Vielleicht gibts auch ne einfachere Möglichkeit, aber was besseres fällt mir nun nicht ein..

Wie man andere Befehle ausführt und deren Ausgabe ausliest, dazu finden sich genug Themen hier im Forum..
Beispielsweise auch hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/288655-antwort-der-eingabeaufforderung-lesen.html

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

